# Camp knife



## Molokai (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, latest knife finished. 1075 steel with figured buloke. 

C&c welcome.
Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 25, 2017)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2017)

Flawless as always Tom! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 25, 2017)

10/10 would go camping with! Beautiful work!

Did you get the buloke wood from Australia?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 25, 2017)

Great looking camp knife and leather work Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 25, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> 10/10 would go camping with! Beautiful work!
> 
> Did you get the buloke wood from Australia?


Thx and I did get the buloke from Australia.


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Gorgeous lines

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice, I haven't seen anything from you in awhile. Great to see!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 29, 2017)

Good candidate for the calendar pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2017)

Beautiful knife Tom! What are the dimensions? You have a lot more patience than I to do that detail in the leather. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful knife Tom! What are the dimensions? You have a lot more patience than I to do that detail in the leather. Nicely done


It's big. Lol


----------



## Strider (Nov 3, 2017)

Just about when I thought I was the best non-USA bloke to make blades you come back :s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

